# Laptop für Selbstständigkeit (Journalismus, Fotografie)



## yupes (16. August 2020)

Hallo zuasmmen,

für meine Selbstständigkeit im Bereich Fotografie und Journalismus suche ich aktuell ein Notebook/Laptop.

Im Homeoffice ist er an Tastatur/Monitor/Maus angeschlossen, manchmal muss er aber auch mitgenommen werden. Anforderungen stellen vor allem Premiere/Photoshop dar, um Bilder und Filme zu schneiden und zu bearbeiten. Ansonsten übliche Multimedia-Anwendungen.

Hier mal einige Kerndaten zur besseren Übersicht:

Budget: Bis 2000Euro, gern weniger
Größe: Ich denke 15-16 Zoll wäre angemessen
Festplatte: ausschließlich SSD
Ram: Mindestens 16 GB Ram
Gewicht: Nicht relevant, da nicht in der Bahn o.ä. gearbeitet wird, er aber für Präsentationen o.ä. durchaus mal mit muss.
Akkulaufzeit: Nicht primär relevant, wäre aber nett, wenn mindestens 3 Stunden drin sind.
Grafik: es könnte auch vorkommen, dass 4k Filme geschnitten werden müssen

Ich freue mich über einige Tipps und Anregungen. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Research (16. August 2020)

XMG | Die schnellsten Gaming-Laptops & Notebooks   | bestware  an deine Ansprüche angepasst 

werden 2k€ beinahe etwas knapp.
XMG APEX 15 - Der erste Laptop mit AMD Ryzen Desktop-CPUs | bestware
12Kerne 32GByte. ~2k€
Ne SSD würde ich nachkaufen oder etwas mehr bezahlen.
2 Weitere SSds sind einbaubar.

Oder, mit kleinerer GPU:
CLEVO NH55ACQ with AMD Ryzen AM4 desktop processor and NVIDIA GTX 1660Ti graphics card | CLEVO Computer | Integrator of configurable computer systems
.

Haste mit Beiden Quasi nen Desktop-PC.
Nen schnellen.


----------



## Darkseth (16. August 2020)

Ob ein "dicke Gaming teil" das richtige ist zum schreiben und Fotografie?
Das Display soll zumindest 90% sRGB unterstützen, ist mit knapp über 300 nits aber nicht das hellste.
Wird dann nur unterwegs relevant sein, und wenn es dort nur Präsentationen sein sollen, dürfte dieser Nachteil komplett wegfallen^^
Von der reinen Leistung her bekommst du was sehr ordentliches.

Werden außer Adobe Suite bestimmte Anwendungen gebraucht?
Gerade in den Branchen werden ja Macbooks gerne verwendet aufgrund der Anwendungen dort.

Bei Videoschnitt z.B. Final Cut Pro, was viele Premiere vorziehen, da es besser optimiert ist.
Auch weil die Displays hervorragend kalibriert sind, und nicht nur sRGB, sondern auch den DCI-P3 Farbraum unterstützen.

Allerdings gibt's das 16" nicht unter 2300€~ Neu. Gebraucht in gutem Zustand könnte man die 2000€ Marke knacken.
Allerdings würde ich mir das nur dann überlegen, wenn du bewusst Vorteile in MacOS siehst, bzw in bestimmten Anwendungen.

Um sonst noch alternativen zu nennen: Razer Blade, Dell XPS, Lenovo Thinkpads ab der T-serie.


Beispiel: Dell Inspiron 15 7590 Diamond Black, Core i7-9750H, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, GeForce GTX 1650 ab &euro;' '1699,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
mit einem 4k Display inklusive 100% Adobe-RGB abdeckung. Bringt aber wenig, wenn du zu 99% der Zeit stationär mit separatem Monitor arbeitest.

Würde daher ehrlich gesagt... Schauen, dass CPU + GPU gut genug gewählt sind für die Anwendungen, und spätestens als zweites der Support passt.
Es ist ja in dem Fall ein Arbeitsgerät, und ein guter, langer und schneller Support im Falle eines defektes ist da bares Geld wert.

Gerade die Business Anbieter wie Lenovo glänzen hier, für die Thinkpad serie ist da locker 3+ Jahre Vor-Ort-Service drin, wo am nächsten Tag ein Techniker kommt und es vor Ort repariert.

Wenn Clevo nichts vergleichbares anbietet, wären die für mich für den Job eher nicht die erste Wahl.


----------



## yupes (17. August 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Also es wäre schon schön, wenn es unter 2000 Euro bleiben könnte. Ein Mac soll es ausdrücklich nicht sein. Von den Anwendungen sind es vor allem die Adobe-Anwendungen (alle weiteren sind nicht nennenswert). 

Farbechtheit wäre nicht so wichtig, da zuhause ein separater Monitor steht. Der Display wäre also nicht zu priorisieren.

Die Gaming-Variante wäre mir nicht so recht. Den DELL finde ich schon spannend. 
Was haltet ihr denn von dem hier: Access Denied
DELL XPS 15


----------



## Research (17. August 2020)

Der Clevo NH55ACQ steckt den Dell in die Tasche.
Für unter 2k€.

Einzig Display habe ich k.A.


----------



## Nathenhale (18. August 2020)

Sonst vlt der hier https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Note...D-ROG-Zephyrus-G14-mit-Ryzen-9-4900H-1346423/
oder der hier HP Omen 15-en0375ng ab 1.266,27 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
sonst kannst du ja auch bei xmg einen Konfigurieren mit einem mobil CPU die werden dann doch etwas kleiner.


----------



## yupes (25. August 2020)

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise. Nach einigen Diskussionen/Überlegungen soll es nun doch ein normaler PC werden. Videoschnitt usw. wird dann von zuhause gemacht und für unterwegs gibt es den bisher existierenden Office-Laptop. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es finanziell (Preis-Leistung) keinen Sinn macht mit einem Notebook. Ich werde nochmal nen neuen Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum eröffnen. Vielen Dank


----------

